# Operating controlls



## cbenedict (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone know off the top of their head what an old massey 35 has for backhoe operating controlls. Are they similar to cat or deer controlls for the backhoe?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

MF35's were fitted out as industrial B/H's & FEL's usually as a local modification by many different manufacturers, I've seen some with early JD type controls, & other with 4 & 6 lever sets ups so it a bit hard to generalise


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Most had the 4 lever arraingment with 2 additional levels for the stabilizers. They did switch the 4 lever functions around from manufacturer to manufacturer. I operated a Ford 555 with 4 levers for a decade and wouldn't even have to think about it after awhile. It is like a ballet...


----------

